# Blizzard of 2011



## vtf (Feb 1, 2011)

I figured since this storm is cranking up and my store closed before I could go in I have some spare time and I would share. I will keep my original post updated through the next 24 hours with pictures. If anyone else is encountering this same storm whether it be t-storms, ice storms or the blizzard, feel free to share here. Not looking for C&C here.
The peek is to hit at 3 to 4 pm today cst.
This was taken around 9am this morning.









This shot was taken at around 11am.





Taken at 1230pm, snowfall at 1-2 inches per hour, worst to come.





The actual blizzard conditions are to start around 4 cst. So far doesn't seem any worst than the earlier storms this month. We are still projected to get 10-13 inches. Taken at 2pm.




Sorry Ron, haven't worked with snow before.
The winds are in the 40 to 50mph range now, drifting is extreme and my wife and I are now locked into our area. The only way out is that road in the picture then up a steep hill. The snow plows won't reach us until tomorrow afternoon because they can't keep pace with the current snowfall on the major hiways. Taken at 4pm.




6pm, Starting to taper to moderate. Only at 10 inches so far but we had ice yesterday.


----------



## Conner41 (Feb 1, 2011)

She's going to be a big one!  So the weather people are saying.


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Feb 1, 2011)

From the ice storm


----------



## JoshC. (Feb 1, 2011)

We've got way more here in NY already!  And this is just the prelude.  Tonight the second one comes and its supposed to DUMP!


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm at work in eastern Pa. We had a lot of freezing rain early but now we are above freezing for a little while. I would really like to get some ice pictures later tonight when the storm is supposed to get worse.


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> From the ice storm



That much ice in San D. huh? lol


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 1, 2011)

I just moved away from this:






[/url]
_DSC0042 by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Feb 1, 2011)

mishele said:


> mrshaleyberg said:
> 
> 
> > From the ice storm
> ...




I'm in Indiana right now. Moved back home while hubby is deployed.


----------



## vtf (Feb 1, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > mrshaleyberg said:
> ...


 
Headed your way


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like here in Minnesota, we actually got lucky! (If you'd call it that..)


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2011)

Some shots from Maine. We're supposed to be getting a foot and a half more tomorrow.


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2011)

So tomorrow we will all be off work and on here even more then usually are? lol


----------



## mike3767 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just heard that this storm is affecting 33 states so the odds are pretty good that someone on this forum is dealing with the lovely weather.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 1, 2011)

More snow today on the South Shore of Massachusetts


----------



## Croissant Seven (Feb 1, 2011)

It's -5F in Denver right now. The sky is blue and we only took on about 2" of pixie dust. You guys in the midwest and N.E. are gonna get clobbered. Have fun!

Not from this storm, but we've been getting hammered in the mountains this season, with very little in the city:


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 1, 2011)

A good chance for folks to experiment with +1 or greater EV to get the snow looking white & not grey or blue.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 1, 2011)

3:15 EST, north of Toronto.

Industar 53/2.8 @ f5.6.









EXIF Sub IFD

    * Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 1/250 second ===> 0.004 second
    * Exposure Program = aperture priority (3)
    * ISO Speed Ratings = 200
    * EXIF Version = 0221
    * Original Date/Time = 2011:02:01 16:02:40
    * Digitization Date/Time = 2011:02:01 16:02:40
    * Components Configuration = 0x01,0x02,0x03,0x00 / YCbCr
    * Shutter Speed Value (APEX) = 56573/7102
      Shutter Speed (Exposure Time) = 1/250 second
    * Exposure Bias (EV) = 1/1 ===> 1
    * Max Aperture Value (APEX) = 0/1 ===> 0
      Max Aperture = /1
    * Metering Mode = center weighted average (2)
    * Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode


----------



## vtf (Feb 1, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> A good chance for folks to experiment with +1 or greater EV to get the snow looking white & not grey or blue.


 
Hey, I'll take grey snow over yellow any day.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 1, 2011)

Croissant Seven said:


> It's -5F in Denver right now. The sky is blue and we only took on about 2" of pixie dust. You guys in the midwest and N.E. are gonna get clobbered. Have fun!
> 
> Not from this storm, but we've been getting hammered in the mountains this season, with very little in the city:




Thats why i'm glad I moved here!!!!!!


----------



## JenLavazza (Feb 1, 2011)

I live in central Illinois and it's coming down pretty good now....and they're saying this is the light end!!!  YIKES!  I'll definitely post pics later


----------



## robb01 (Feb 1, 2011)

Central Illinois here as well, this is the method they are resorting to, to clear parking lots:


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2011)

robb01 said:


> Central Illinois here as well, this is the method they are resorting to, to clear parking lots:



Holy crap! They turned that back-hoe into a red truck!


----------



## robb01 (Feb 1, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> robb01 said:
> 
> 
> > Central Illinois here as well, this is the method they are resorting to, to clear parking lots:
> ...



lol, the red truck pushed all the snow into that pile, the front loader then put it in the big truck.

Theyve already trucked off 3 loads and the storm is just beginning


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 1, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> A good chance for folks to experiment with +1 or greater EV to get the snow looking white & not grey or blue.



snow is gray here. we've gotten so much lately that Mother Nature ran out of the white stuff.


----------



## vtf (Feb 1, 2011)

First photo taken at 1230pm, I believe this is the last that we could removed the snow in our driveway. I'm using these shots now as I have nothing to focus on now let alone see in the previously posted angle.




Taken at 8pm, doesn't seem much but has shut down Kansas City into a state of emergency. So far about a foot has landed but in Central Missouri they are looking at 1 1/2 to 2 feet of snow. Winds at 30mph and temps dropping to 0. I miss Spring.


----------



## SensePhoto (Feb 1, 2011)

We have some serious freezing rain coming down right now, nasty stuff


----------



## robb01 (Feb 1, 2011)

No more sherriff's or police cars are out, they are not responding to 911 calls. The national guard units on the interstate are now stuck as well


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 2, 2011)

8am EST north of Toronto - not much change since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## vtf (Feb 2, 2011)

7:30 this morning


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 2, 2011)

Ugh, it's 20 here in TX where it's supposed to be WARM.  I'm freezing my (theoretical) balls off!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is a few snaps here for about 7: 30 here in lower New Mexico.  It's freaking freezing here too, MissTwinklytoes!  Below -15, and hoping my water pipes haven't busted. Haha.  Have cold water, but not heated. =/  And the meter wasn't going nuts, so I guess that's a good thing so far...


----------



## Dao (Feb 2, 2011)

Feb 1st 2011


----------



## Abby Rose (Feb 2, 2011)

MSU is closed for the first time since 1975. 

And you know what? It's really not that bad!  I'd estimate that we've gotten maybe 6 or 8 inches since last night? But I guess its supposed to snow all day.


----------



## subscuck (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm about 50 miles SW of Chicago. Can't see out any windows because the screens are packed with snow and winds are still upwards of 20 MPH. Opened the garage door to see what I could see, and I have no idea where the road is and drifting is still considerable. I stayed home, and actually called in last night. I don't plan on digging out til later this afternoon when the winds are supposed to die down a bit. No plows last night, and as of this writing, no plows since I've been up which is about 3 hours now. The only blessing in all of this is our power stayed on. It went out 5 or 6 times last night, but always came back on within a few seconds. Made me more than a little nervous. Some people in the area have been without power since yesterday evening.


----------



## 900rr (Feb 2, 2011)

wow!!! 82F this morning  in Florida!


----------



## subscuck (Feb 2, 2011)

900rr said:


> wow!!! 82F this morning in Florida!


 
That's nice. Of course, I can't remember the last time we had a hurricane round these here parts...


----------



## Dao (Feb 2, 2011)

Feb 1st 2011 snow/ice storm
Down town St. Louis.


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 2, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> From the ice storm


 
We had an awesome ice storm here yesterday.  I was going to get some pics this morning, but it got warm enough overnight that it was almost all gone by the time I got up....


----------



## vtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Damnt, snowplows made it to my house, no excuse for calling in.
Hahaha, as I was typing this, my Manager called, the store is staying closed today.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 2, 2011)

11:45 am north of Toronto.  Snowing nicely now.  I finished blowing out the driveway an hour ago.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 2, 2011)

There's a seat on the wooden garden thing on the right side. It's just covered by 6 inches of snow and counting.


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 2, 2011)

Had a bunch of ice in Omaha Sunday night into Monday morning.  Serious bad roads, and I even have snow tires on my car...

3-5" of snow Monday afternoon through Tuesday night.  Then the winds kicked up.  30 MPH last night, still gusting about that much now.  Schools closed Tuesday and Wednesday, but not the university.  of course.

I had to go in to work Tuesday at 4.  Spent 20 minutes chipping the 1/4" of ice off my windows, drove the treacherous city streets, walk in the door, hands shaking, and they tell me that we're closing at 6:30.  WTMF!  I drove all the way here for 2.5 hours of work?!  That's $15 after taxes.  I spent more money in gas defrosting my car to get there.  Really pissed off about that...


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 2, 2011)

im in dinana about a half hour north of indianapolis. we got hit with allot of ice and sleet. took me about 40 minutes this morning with the remote start getting the car warmed up and scraping to get the car driveable to get to work.



crappy cell phone shot this morning of the 4" of ice on the roof of my trailblazer.





shot thru the windshielf of about 2" of snow and 3" of sleet on top of that on the hood of the car.


----------



## mike3767 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd show you pictures but its too cold out to take them.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 2, 2011)

mike3767 said:


> I'd show you pictures but its too cold out to take them.



Do you have windows at your place of residence?


----------



## vtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Taken at noon today.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 2, 2011)

It's beautiful, but here in TX my train of thought is that if it's gonna be 20 degrees out most of the day I want damn snow too!!


----------



## subscuck (Feb 2, 2011)

Taken about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 2, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Taken about 20 minutes ago.



Put some steaks on that grill and melt some snow!


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 2, 2011)

I was thinking of leaving a gap in my car window just now cus it's so hot today. 85F + sunshine.


----------



## subscuck (Feb 2, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > Taken about 20 minutes ago.
> ...


 
LOL. I actually do grill through the winter, but today I think I'll pass.


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 2, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> mike3767 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd show you pictures but its too cold out to take them.
> ...



We're in Nebraska...

Our tepee's only have a smoke hole at the top for our campfires.
:thumbup:


----------



## Fujito (Feb 2, 2011)

My cars getting snowed in.


----------



## mishele (Feb 2, 2011)

We had.....ICE ICE ICE and the some more ICE!! I actually got to leave work early because we closed. The power went out.....lol Powerlines are down everywhere around here. Just some fun shots.......




Yep even in the ice I can find a FLOWER.....lol


----------



## Dao (Feb 2, 2011)

Flower Flower Flower ....


----------



## sanderso (Feb 2, 2011)

They closed Lake Shore Drive in Chicago. (It's still closed now.) A big bus spun out at 6pm last night and clogged it up. They rescued the last commuters from their cars this morning at 5am, some 10 hrs after they started their commute home. Nasty. Only one fatality...some guy got too close to the Lake and got swept away. (Poor guy....maybe he was trying to take a pix?)

Tried to take some pix last night and this morning....haven't looked at them yet. Been outside shoveling/snow-blowing. Must be 18+ inches on the ground w/o drifts!


----------



## KAikens318 (Feb 2, 2011)

We were supposed to get almost 2 feet here in Manchester, NH....as you can see, not much on the roads. We already had almost 2 feet 2 weeks ago and are still trying to get rid of that!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 2, 2011)

After 10 inches of snow yesterday (on top of the 18" that was on the ground and roofs) we have had rain since 6am .This has caused aleast 8 roofs to collapse and many roads to flood.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 2, 2011)

KAikens318 said:


> We were supposed to get almost 2 feet here in Manchester, NH....as you can see, not much on the roads. We already had almost 2 feet 2 weeks ago and are still trying to get rid of that!



I really like this image, too bad it is under exposed.


----------



## stev (Feb 2, 2011)

> I really like this image, too bad it is under exposed.



Nothing photoshop cant fix 

Loving the snow/ice photos. Wish we have snows like this here in New zealand


----------



## SensePhoto (Feb 2, 2011)

Fujito said:


> My cars getting snowed in.


 
Why the hell is that baby outside in the snow????


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a nice new 4 foot snow drift in my yard. (Taken through 2 panes of glass):


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 2, 2011)

KmH said:


> I have a nice new 4 foot snow drift in my yard. (Taken through 2 panes of glass):


 
I would much rather have had that than the inch+ of ice...


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have yet to see a post here that lives up to the hype we have been getting on the media.


----------



## Fujito (Feb 2, 2011)

Colldfire said:


> Fujito said:
> 
> 
> > My cars getting snowed in.
> ...


 
My garage is full. The snow actually cleaned it. As long as I don't take it out on the roads where all the salt is it's fine.


----------



## subscuck (Feb 2, 2011)

stev said:


> Nothing photoshop cant fix
> 
> Loving the snow/ice photos. Wish we have snows like this here in New zealand


 
No, you don't.


----------



## subscuck (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank God for neighbors with Bobcats.


----------



## KAikens318 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> > We were supposed to get almost 2 feet here in Manchester, NH....as you can see, not much on the roads. We already had almost 2 feet 2 weeks ago and are still trying to get rid of that!
> ...



Here you go Ron!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 3, 2011)

Better.

I like New Hampshire, hilly & cheap booze.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 3, 2011)

8:15 EST north of Toronto this morning @ -25.  Damn it was cold out on the balcony in my slippers & housecoat.


----------



## KAikens318 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Better.
> 
> I like New Hampshire, hilly & cheap booze.



Hills aren't so fun in this weather


----------



## Dao (Feb 4, 2011)

Took it today after work.


----------



## Dao (Feb 5, 2011)

1







2







3


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 5, 2011)

Both under exposed Dao.


----------



## misskrys (Feb 5, 2011)

That looks kinda cold. It was sunny and 75 here today :mrgreen:


----------



## ZacFreeland (Mar 24, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> From the ice storm


 
WAAAAAAOOOOW!


----------

